# What's Your Guilty Pleasure?



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

If your snooty , stuff-shirted , highbrow friends ever found out you liked this, you would die of embarrassment! But don't worry, we won't tell anyone.

Mine is Tchaikovsky's 1812 overture. Wild, loud, crashing, cannons, Tsars, divine intervention, the French National anthem, it has everything.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Benny Goodman's Carnegie Hall version of "Sing Sing Sing"


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2013)

In my circle, I'm the snooty, stuff-shirted, highbrow friend who's constantly embarrassed by everyone's guilty pleasures.
.
.
.
.
.

(For the humor-impaired, what you just read was a joke.)


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

A person should never feel guilty for enjoying music they like, so bearing this in mind, I don't have any guilty pleasures.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Sometimes I like old TV show opening themes. Here's one by a young composer "Johnny" Williams. It's loaded with enough cheese to make you queasy, but just listen to those wild rhythms! _rmm-PEH mm-bm PAH mm BAH mm . . ._


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Not a pleasure, more like one's tongue returning to the spot where the abscessed tooth was before it was extracted:





Including the six words at the end.


----------



## bejart (Nov 16, 2012)

Here's another by Williams in the same jazzy vein ---


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

I wouldn't care at all if a highbrow friend snickered, I just enjoy this so much:






As much for the pictures as for the music.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

My guilty pleasures are not within the realm of classical (I'm not embarrassed of any of the classical music I like), but outside of classical, I have many guilty pleasures, some of which would give you the impression I'm a 12-year-old Japanese girl...

Kagamine Rin & Len - Electric Angel


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I agree with Neo Romanza. If one enjoys music, that's wonderful. Whether you like Yanni, _Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star_, or the bubblegum pop song, _Yummy, Yummy, Yummy_, you should feel no shame at all. I like many works that some here feel are not especially good music.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Sometimes I listen to operas Wagner didn't write. I imagine it is the same guilt one would feel if he cheated on his wife.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Yummy Yummy Yummy*



mmsbls said:


> I agree with Neo Romanza. If one enjoys music, that's wonderful. Whether you like Yanni, _Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star_, or the bubblegum pop song, _Yummy, Yummy, Yummy_, you should feel no shame at all. I like many works that some here feel are not especially good music.







Then there is the performance by the geezer version.


----------



## Picander (May 8, 2013)

Mi guilty pleasure is my teenage music, for instance:






But I dont feel guilty about that


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Ahhhh, Picander, we must be about the same age.....

That said, I am in the group who think that any music you enjoy is fine, nothing guilty about it.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Hopefully I don't lose any street cred over this.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Kokotas (Stamatis Kokotas). No guilt, no shame, no regrets. (A trace, perhaps, of gentle sadness for his taste in side-whiskers, but that's all.) I first heard his music during a visit to Greece, was captured by it, and never looked back. I heartily recommend him.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

And I love this for so many reasons:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

CypressWillow said:


> I wouldn't care at all if a highbrow friend snickered, I just enjoy this so much:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you feel guilty because you like the music of the great Willard Robison? 
Edit: oh I'm sorry, I've seen the video without reading the post. Anyway great song by one of the great american songwriters (by the way, Matt Munisteri is a guitarist who recently has done a beautiful album dedicated to Robison's music)


----------



## Adeodatus100 (May 27, 2013)

Hello, my name's Adeodatus100 and sometimes ...

... sometimes ...

... sometimes I like the incidental music that Murray Gold writes for _Doctor Who_.

I feel so ashamed, but in a good way.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Adeodatus100 said:


> Hello, my name's Adeodatus100 and sometimes ...
> 
> ... sometimes ...
> 
> ...


Everybody: "Hi Adeodatus100."
Remember, admitting it is the first step.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

CypressWillow said:


> And I love this for so many reasons:


I am proud to say I'm a fan of Susan Boyle. No shame there.

But Florence Foster Jenkins is absolutely hilarious. I must of watched it ten times. I can't stop.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Mannheim Steamroller*

Mannheim Steamroller Christmas Albums:


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Now and again, I like rap and ambient music, put it on in the background and nod my feet and tap my head while I write.

Yes! I occasionally like background music...


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Pop stuff that was there when I was young, like 'The Martian Hop', or those with soppy emotions. e.g. Big John (at the bottom of this mine lies a big, BIG man!) and Kites, a British pop song with soppy Chinese nothings in the middle murmured by Jackie Chan, who had no idea what she was saying: it was in fact gibberish. 
But good!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Ingenue said:


> Kites, a British pop song with soppy Chinese nothings in the middle murmured by Jackie Chan, who had no idea what she was saying: it was in fact gibberish.
> But good!


#81 in my ongoing countdown of 100 favourite pop and rock songs.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

I like Kites too, but isn't the purpose of it the mood and the main melody? The words in the middle are just to contribute to the atmosphere and only last 30 seconds. The fact that it's in a language that not many who heard it would understand underlines that. 

Definitely quite a few songs familiar to me in that blog Art Rock, from Sardou, Northern Lights, Oasis, She's Leaving Home, Manfred Mann, Lenorman, Torn, I Hear You Now, Oh Yeah, Do It Again, Talk Talk for example. Though maybe It's My Life deserves a place from Talk Talk? I'd find it impossible to put a list of just 100.  Also I'd include some Thai pop which has produced some of my favourites of the last 6 years or more. In fact far eastern pop in general has a good melodic pop tradition.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Neo Romanza said:


> A person should never feel guilty for enjoying music they like, so bearing this in mind, I don't have any guilty pleasures.


I see and what about non-musical activities ?


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Guilty to who as well? Snobby friends the OP said? Maybe have better friends then.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

I'm sure some people find this sort of thing nose-up-turn-worthy. Too pop-like etc. I think it's real "feel-good music".


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm with Neo Romanza (because he promised me a cheque) - I have no guilty secret pleasures about my musical tastes whatsoever. If anyone dares question my taste they can go 'swivel on it'.
Where I am a little bit *furtive* is my secret guilty pleasure at reading the tabloid newspapers.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

OK, first off, I apologize for the fact that this guilty pleasure is not about music. (Though the sound-effects when he enters are pretty good.) But this just cracks me up every time and I so wanted to share it with everyone here on TalkClassical.


----------



## bejart (Nov 16, 2012)

Here's another old time favorite ---


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

arpeggio said:


> Mannheim Steamroller Christmas Albums:


What could make it seem even more guilty is the astonishing realization that Mannheim Steamroller is partly the same group / person (Chip Davis) as C.W. McCall of the c.b. radio oriented hit "Convoy." You simply couldn't find two more different personae.

I sort of liked them for their new age leanings.


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

I feel guilty for enjoying Clair De Lune so much.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

CypressWillow said:


> OK, first off, I apologize for the fact that this guilty pleasure is not about music. (Though the sound-effects when he enters are pretty good.) But this just cracks me up every time and I so wanted to share it with everyone here on TalkClassical.


:lol:

Reminds me of this number from the Mikado


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Since somewhat else posted Susan Boyle, I feel inclined to post Charlotte and Jonathan.t* f

I *might* feel guilty about how many times I've watched this, and that it still nearly brings me to tears.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Andrew Lloyd Webber


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Andrew Lloyd Webber


Seriously shameful admission. I shall never speak to you again, COAG.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

This can shock some of you but i actually like this song by Lil Wayne.


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Andrew Lloyd Webber


If you enjoy Phantom I suggest you try to picture Scarpia as the phantom and you'll lose your sympathy for him. (they have some eerie similarities and yet we're called to feel sorry for one and loathe the other?)


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

TalkingHead said:


> Seriously shameful admission. I shall never speak to you again, COAG.


haha, well not all of what he did was bad. Memory and Don't Cry For Me Argentina for example.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Some might call this bland easy listening, but I just love it, I've seen these guys live and their passion and commitment in what they do is equal to most classical musicians.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

presto said:


> Some might call this bland easy listening, but I just love it, I've seen these guys live and their passion and commitment in what they do is equal to most classical musicians.


I'm a little sick to my stomach right now.  There's smooth and then there's Cadillac smooth. This is Cadillac smooth.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

I always loved the theme song to _The Adventures of Pete and Pete_ back in the early 90s. Don't really know why I do.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2013)

starry said:


> haha, well not all of what he did was bad. Memory and Don't Cry For Me Argentina for example.


I shall also never talk to *you* again, Starry! How dare you remind me of 'Eva Peron's' finally 'not-half-bad-and-quite-singable-_operatic_' melody ! As a counter measure I shall have to listen (again) to *Ginastera's* _Bomarzo_. A melody from which does not instantly spring to my lips. (Clunky syntax intentional.)


----------



## IBMchicago (May 16, 2012)

The Yamaha Avantgrand N2. Nearly every pianist friend of mine despises this, but I think it's a beauty.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Guilty pleasures
1) Broadway musicals: South Pacific, West Side Story, My Fair Lady etc, and my new fav is La Cage Aux Folles

2) Yes, Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin

3) On TV Downton Abbey and Heartbeat (Yorkshire police in the 60s, long running series still playing here in the colonies)

4) My CD of Stokowski conducting 1812 Overture, Night on Bare Mountain etc. So over the top it's almost comical.


----------



## stevederekson (Jan 5, 2014)

Everything tonal.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

I like to keep it high-brow.


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann (Jan 1, 2014)

Kuhlau's Elverhøj.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Classical music as a whole is my guilty pleasure. Whether it's Beethoven or Brahms or Stockhausen or Nono or Gregorian chant or Chopin or Johann Strauss II, I know that a lot of my elite contemporaries scorn that music and will scorn me for enjoying it, and I respect them and their opinion too much to disagree, so I agree with them, but I just can't help myself. I'm a self-hating classical music lover. Furthermore, I believe this is the ideal for a man of transcendent hauteur such as myself - nothing less, indeed than beatitude, and yes, even enlightenment.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Karl Jenkins


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't think I have any. I'm sure there are some I would get a lot of **** for liking, like Santo & Johnny for instance, but I don't feel bad about liking them.


----------



## Silkenblack (Apr 12, 2013)

Anything with Mellotron.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Gilbert and Sullivan, The Mikado.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

This. 
David Gates/Bread.
Hush, don't speak, just listen.






Wow.
It's all right, you don't have to thank me. Just enjoy.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Yes-first five albums.....
King Crimson.....when Pete Sinfield was around in particular
PFM....
At the age of15/16 I knew to ditch this lot but funnily enough I come back to stuff like this when left to my own devices.......classical music does not seem to possess the same possibilities for cultural faux pas....


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

ravels bolero.... though I dont like it all the time


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh, so many guilty pleasures. I'll start with Abney Park singing Airship Pirates






While I'm on the subject of steampunk, I want this keyboard.

Pure Prairie League's "Aimee"






Lyle Lovett, "South Texas Girl"






Allan Jackson and Jimmy Buffett singing "It's Five O'clock Somewhere"






One more, not a guilty pleasure, but the serious side of the previous one, Slaid Cleaves' "One Good Year"


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

Speaking of Stokowski, Stokowski's interpretation of the Toccata and Fugue in d Minor, attributed to J. S. Bach, part of the film _Fantasia_is so over-the-top it is truly bizarre. It's not my cup of tea.



senza sordino said:


> Guilty pleasures
> 1) Broadway musicals: South Pacific, West Side Story, My Fair Lady etc, and my new fav is La Cage Aux Folles
> ..
> 2) Yes, Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin
> ...


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

I like _Bolero_ too. All the time.



lupinix said:


> ravels bolero.... though I dont like it all the time


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

"Total Eclipse of the Heart" by Bonnie Tyler
many Abba songs, including some in "Mama Mia". Don't recall many titles.


----------



## revdrdave (Jan 8, 2014)

Wet Willie and _Weekend_...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

spradlig said:


> I like _Bolero_ too. All the time.


Ahh! Another minimalist!


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong (Dec 29, 2013)

spradlig said:


> "Total Eclipse of the Heart" by Bonnie Tyler.


Are you aware of this version?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Fortinbras Armstrong said:


> Are you aware of this version?


That ruined my memories of my sixth grade dance.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I love certain kinds of crossover. Here are some examples:











Note that anime is associated with both. ^_^


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

jim prideaux said:


> Yes-first five albums.....
> King Crimson.....when Pete Sinfield was around in particular
> PFM....
> At the age of15/16 I knew to ditch this lot but funnily enough I come back to stuff like this when left to my own devices.......classical music does not seem to possess the same possibilities for cultural faux pas....


I can't consider any of these as really guilty, but then I didn't discover them until I was 18 and older. I never ditched them.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

senza sordino said:


> Guilty pleasures
> 1) Broadway musicals: South Pacific, West Side Story, My Fair Lady etc, and my new fav is La Cage Aux Folles
> 
> 2) Yes, Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin
> ...


South Pacific is my favorite musical. West Side Story isn't far behind.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I saw a production of My Fair Lady in Sarasota with a piano providing all the music. And it worked because the singers were terrific.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Damn Yankees


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

That's a good show too.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I love "The Most Happy Fella" and hope I can get to see it again.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

hpowders said:


> That's a good show too.


A great movie too. 
Ray Walston


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'd like to see "Guy and Dolls" again. The movie was good-unbelievably colorful suits those mob guys were wearing.
Saw it on Broadway. Terrific show.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

senza sordino said:


> 4) My CD of Stokowski conducting 1812 Overture, Night on Bare Mountain etc. So over the top it's almost comical.


Sometimes that "over the top" is exactly what I want.

I think of the ending of "Wild at Heart," when David Lynch has the camera zoom out to show this great sunset with the characters riding into it. He knew that was over the top, and he knew it would **** off critics, and he did it exactly for those reasons. It's as artistic, in its way, as the bugs under the grass at the beginning of "Blue Velvet," or for that matter the obviously mechanical robin at the end of that movie. With "The Straight Story" he went for the understated ending, and that was perfect too. The point is, everything has its place. Sometimes you've got to do the big sunset scene.


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong (Dec 29, 2013)

The poetry of Rudyard Kipling. I actually found one of them useful: I used to teach computer programming classes (Unix, C, C++ and Java), and I would invariably be asked what is the correct way to write programs. I would reply that Kipling wrote a poem, "In the Neolithic Age", in which a Neolithic tribesman is certain about the proper way to write epic lays for the tribe. However, the tribal totem says "There are nine and sixty ways of constructing tribal lays,/And every single one of them is right!"

Admittedly, my favorite is "Recessional", which was exactly what the supporters of the British Empire did not want to hear during Queen Victoria's Diamond Jubilee,

God of our fathers, known of old--
Lord of our far-flung battle line--
Beneath Whose awful hand we hold
Dominion over palm and pine--
Lord God of Hosts, be with us yet,
Lest we forget, lest we forget! 

The tumult and the shouting dies;
The captains and the kings depart:
Still stands Thine ancient Sacrifice,
An humble and a contrite heart.
Lord God of Hosts, be with us yet,
Lest we forget, lest we forget! 

Far-called, our navies melt away;
On dune and headland sinks the fire:
Lo, all our pomp of yesterday
Is one with Ninevah and Tyre!
Judge of the Nations, spare us yet,
Lest we forget, lest we forget! 

If, drunk with sight of power, we loose
Wild tongues that have not Thee in awe--
Such boasting as the Gentiles use
Or lesser breeds without the Law--
Lord God of Hosts, be with us yet,
Lest we forget, lest we forget! 

For heathen heart that puts her trust
In reeking tube and iron shard--
All valiant dust that builds on dust,
And guarding, calls not Thee to guard--
For frantic boast and foolish word, 
Thy mercy on Thy people, Lord!
Amen.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I -- I -- - 

sometimes I sort of like The William Tell Overture.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Weston said:


> I -- I -- -
> 
> sometimes I sort of like The William Tell Overture.


No shame there. The March of the Swiss Soldiers is one of the most brilliant pieces of music ever written. My 4 year old son has a Pavlovian response to it. He still hasn't caught on to the quiet lead in so I watch him as its playing. No matter what he's doing at the time, the second the first trumpet blares his entire body convulses and he immediately begins singing along. It's fascinating.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Weston said:


> I -- I -- -
> 
> sometimes I sort of like The William Tell Overture.


One of the greatest pieces ever written.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

I must confess, I think Pachelbel's Canon in D is among the greatest melodies ever written.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Lone Ranger TV show only played the last part of the William Tell Overture, which made it famous in the US in the 1950's.

Those folks would be shocked to hear there is actually more to it.....much, much more.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Here is the only thing I listen to that is completely, utterly, disgustingly a guilty pleasure for me.






The first time I was in an ecstasy of revulsion. The second time was disbelief, revulsion, and _fascination_. I can't explain it or defend it, I just gotta watch it every six months or so. Oh the shame.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm not in the least guilty for enjoying The Blue Danube (when exquisitely played - and not so much the other waltzes) and there are also some lovely Lehar songs. As Ultravox said all those years ago - "Ahh, Vienna"


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

I actually feel guilty listening to the Vaughan Williams. It was not the version he wanted to be heard but there is so much glorious music he cut from this fantastic symphony.

No guilt with the Butterworth disc mate.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Going back to non-classical music, I like Mumford and Sons despite the worldwide craze and obsession. Not sure though if the latest hipster trend is to like Mumford and Sons or dislike Mumford and Sons.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I'd like to see "Guy and Dolls" again. The movie was good-unbelievably colorful suits those mob guys were wearing.
> Saw it on Broadway. Terrific show.


Guys and Dolls is great! I got to act in it in middle school


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

hpowders said:


> I'd like to see "Guy and Dolls" again. The movie was good-unbelievably colorful suits those mob guys were wearing.
> Saw it on Broadway. Terrific show.


I also love Guys and Dolls. I saw the movie version with Sinatra and Brando in it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Loved that film!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Abbott and Costello Meet Frankenstein. An all time favorite. Love the music too.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Love them both.






Gilda, I know you're dancing in the light now. Steve, you're a _mensch_.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

The Three Stooges original shorts, mostly with Curley, but sometimes Shemp.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

jim prideaux said:


> Yes-first five albums.....
> King Crimson.....when Pete Sinfield was around in particular
> PFM....
> At the age of15/16 I knew to ditch this lot but funnily enough I come back to stuff like this when left to my own devices.......classical music does not seem to possess the same possibilities for cultural faux pas....


What's cultural faux pas about progressive rock?


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

CypressWillow said:


> Love them both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the video. Wonderful


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

The work itself is not a guilty pleasure, but I feel "guilty" about the fact that Mahler's Symphony No. 8 is my second-favorite of his symphonies


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Florestan said:


> The Three Stooges original shorts, mostly with Curley, but sometimes Shemp.


Yeah. Those Stooges were something else. They always made me laugh.


----------



## Vinyl (Jan 22, 2014)

My 'guilty pleasure', as defined as something my friends would shake their heads at, would be just about everything I might display an interest in on this site. 

Rock on!


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

ABBA - (1981) The Visitors

What can I say? I like bubble gum once in a blue moon... Immediately after, I'll cleanse my palate with Stockhausen.


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

Honest answer? One Direction.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Itullian said:


> Abbott and Costello Meet Frankenstein. An all time favorite. Love the music too.


Gimme Hold That Ghost as well.


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort (Jan 24, 2014)

Without a doubt: Laurie Johnson's orig. theme music to the _Avengers_!





Makes me feel, as someone on Red Dwarf, once said, "Fribbly all over."


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh yeah! 60s and 70s TV themes are awesome. How about these treats:

Are you being served?





Stingray





Sapphire and Steel





The two Ronnies





Department S





UFO





PS - I wasn't alive when most of these first hit the screens


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Jobis said:


> Honest answer? One Direction.


haha, that's brave!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I've got one that I've often hinted at and just this morning am feeling very secure on. Karl Ditters von Dittersdorf. OMG how could anyone get anything out of such formulaic 18th century chaff?!? I'll tell you how. Slow down a little bit. Or hear it on the radio while you are kind of have listening, not know who it is, etc etc, and then you are are feeling it, and then you are even getting intellectual about it. I checked out some symphonies from the public library when I came across the name and thought, 'who is this 18th century composer?" Put it on and just because I valued the find, gave it a fair shot and found a genuine musical personality at work.

Also, he wrote some great virtuoso material for the Double Bass because he was inspired by Dragonetti, the great italian double bassist and also a composer. Sort of what Guiliani was to guitar and Paganini to violin. Actually, I may have also discovered him due to that double bass writing, since I tried to learn that instrument in my late teens.

Here is a video of the double bass soloing in one of his concerti:


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

East of Suez, 101 Strings


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jobis said:


> Honest answer? One Direction.


I wonder if that's still the case?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

geralmar said:


> East of Suez, 101 Strings


101 Strings? Now _that's _a truly guilty pleasure. Consider yourself convicted.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Honestly, I have no guilty pleasures because I openly admit the music I love, like, dislike and hate. 
I guess it doesn't apply to me then


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

You name it I like it, if it's up to 21st century - from pop to metal to jazz and more. Not much guilt about that also. I am shameless too. 

But I listen to them very occasionaly, and some (more like many) I'm content to like without bothering to listen to at all ( I know them, but they're not on my playlist ever).


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

My guilty pleasure? Apparently it's pairing Herr Bach with Herr Mendelssohn. I like to think of them as a married couple.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Thread back from the dead I see.

Another guilty pleasure, then: *Camilo Sesto*


----------

